# Schedule of Social Security Benefit Payments 2018



## Editorialist (Dec 22, 2017)

If you will click on this link: https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10031-2018.pdf it will give an Adobe PDF file which you can print out and save of the date your SS check will be sent you


----------



## Macfan (Dec 22, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this, Editorialist, much appreciated .


----------



## Knight (Dec 22, 2017)

Received the Soc. Sec. letter advising of what the 2018 payment will be and when. Looks like I'll be able to buy a whole gallon of gas once a month.


----------



## Chucktin (Dec 24, 2017)

Knight said:


> Received the Soc. Sec. letter advising of what the 2018 payment will be and when. Looks like I'll be able to buy a whole gallon of gas once a month.


Same here.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, but wait until you receive your first check. With the Medicare increase, I get $8 more a month, the wife, $1.


----------



## EllieR (Dec 24, 2017)

With the increase in Medicare, I get the same amount before the increase.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 24, 2017)

i was lucky , i just went on medicare in oct. i was already at the higher rate .

you all forget the last 2 years you got a discount on your premiums if you were collecting because we had no colas.  i kiss the ground for these tiny increases in medicare .

unlike when working this is fabulous . we all are seeing hundreds  of dollars in increases a month and no raises out there so this is amazing .


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 24, 2017)

Would you believe? Canada sent out their social security payments on December 20 .

Nice to have that extra income before Christmas.


----------



## mathjak107 (Dec 24, 2017)

well i got a december check 2nd week in december   ha ha ha


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice. But now it's a stretch


----------

